# O (Des)Modelo de Informação Costeira do IM



## Jorge_scp (30 Out 2011 às 15:04)

O IM tem no sector reservado para a parte Marítima um modelo que faz previsões da ondulação para várias praias em Portugal, incorporando no mesmo parâmetros específicos de cada local, como forma/orientação geográfica da praia, tipos de fundos, etc. O que deveria melhorar ainda mais a previsão. Porém, aquilo que observo desde há vários anos é que o modelo é muito fraquinho, erra constantemente para certo tipo de situações. Ora, este fim de semana foi um exemplo escandaloso. Comparemos a previsão do modelo e aquilo que se observou:

-Previsão Modelo IM:





Ondulação a baixar de cerca de 1,5m no Sábado para 1m no Domingo.

-Observação:





Ondulação a subir de 1,5m/2m até 4/5 m no Domingo.

Concluí-se que o modelo é mau, não representa claramente a realidade. Normalmente até defendo os profissionais do IM, mas neste caso, como é possível disponibilizar ao público um serviço destes? Como é possível terem aprovado/validado semelhante modelo? Não é a primeira vez que isto acontece...

Desconfio que o modelo subestima a "ondulação de fora" ou "swell", pois é nestes casos que o mesmo falha redondamente, como no caso que demonstrei. Quando a ondulação é gerada pelo vento local, o modelo até se comporta razoavelmente. Mas se assim for, não deixa de ser um erro grave, pois o modelo não detectou uma swell de 4/5m neste fim de semana... um modelo destes nunca pode ser utilizado, muito menos posto ao serviço da população!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 19:29)

Por acaso questionei-me disso, necessitei de ver os dados ainda ontem para saber quando era o pico da ondulação visto estarmos em alerta amarelo e reparei que estranhamente o pico da ondulação já tinha passado, que a ondulação iria diminuir ao longo da próximas horas, no entanto o alerta amarelo devido a ondulação tinha entrado horas antes em vigor.

Confuso ? Também eu fiquei


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Out 2011 às 20:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Confuso ? Também eu fiquei



Acabei por não ficar confuso, só porque há muito tempo que venho a reparar nisto. Mas quem não acompanhei muito, sim, é motivo para ficar confuso! Daí achar estranho, ninguém do IM repara? Como pode ter sido aprovado um modelo que faz mal as previsões?

Outros sites de previsão, mesmo o outro modelo do IM, claro que apresentavam previsões diferentes, e que se vieram a confirmar: Grande swell de 4/5 m a chegar à Costa Ocidental com pico na manhã de hoje, Domingo.

Este modelo a que me refiro, a prever ondas de 1m e a diminuir!


----------



## Pastichio (9 Nov 2011 às 22:37)

Parece-me que o modelo é baseado no mais que obsoleto MAR3G. Consultem os modelos do inst. hidrográfico...


----------



## Knyght (9 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

WW3 em http://www.passageweather.com/


----------

